# 5th Gear Pop-out



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

IVE HEARD ABOUT IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN BUT WHAT IS IT?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Ive heard of too, Im getting an SE-R and I'm kinda worried about it cuz I hear that it is some problem with the transmission, could someone please explain. How high is mileage when this begins.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It doesn't happen on the GA16DE maunal trannys as fat as I know, just on Sr20DE trannies. It pops out of 5th gear easily when you're driving. Nissan blames it on a bent shift fork, caused by people resting their hand on the shifter while driving in fifth gear. I don't know of any specific mileage when it starts. I can't remember what it costs to have fixed either, but it's not cheap at all.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For SE-R and G20 information, start at SE-R.NET, then come here and SR20DEFORUMS.

SE-R.NET 5th-gear pop-out article

Applies only to 1991-1993 five speed transmissions attached to SR20DE. Nissan claimed bent shift forks from drivers resting their arm on shifter. That's a bunch of shiite. For 1994, Nissan redesigned certain fifth-gear parts in recognition of the problem but wouldn't perform a recall or acknowlege any design fault. By now, most early 5-speeds have been rebuilt or replaced due to this "feature".


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

So you are saying that the 94 SE-R shouldn't have this problem right.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I got a 91 se-r that came into the shop yesterday with 5th gear popout. On this one the shaft bearings were wore and allowed slop in the meshing of the 2 5th gears causing it to pop out of gear. It needed 1 of the 5th gears and all 6 bearings for wear, an axle seal, shift shaft seal, and leaking backup seal. The estimate was like $1800. The customer ended up getting a new trans. I'll be putting it in tomorrow. Oh, guess what? I now have me a spare trans. whhoooo hhooooo!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I had 5th gear pop out on my 93 E (B13) and it sucks. At first it would pop out from time to time them it got realy bad where it would not stay in 5th. So i drove around for a while holding it in 5th when i was on the free way. Then i got tired of it so i took it to AAMCO and it costed me about 1989.00 It was still cheaper than a new trany from Nissan. I highly recomend that if you have this problum then get it fixed right away and dont wate it wont go away.

____________________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It can happen to 94's too. It did on mine at about 135k. I just put in a new tranny from nissan But i damn shure didn't pay 1800 for it . It pay's to know the right people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*thanks*

thatwas the first iveheard of that. but i shouldent haveany problems with my ga16 right.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Its still cheaper than buying a new car. I only put in 5th gear around 60/65 MPH. Any thing less it be comes slugish.
I think it all depends on how you treat your trany. 
______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

A new tranny from Nissan w/ the upgraded internals cost me around $1800 from Nissan back in 1997.
I do not use 5th gear until i hit 55mph in normal driving which is rare on city streets, basically 5th is just for the freeway. 

 

Tevs


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: thanks*



92sentrase said:


> *thatwas the first iveheard of that. but i shouldent haveany problems with my ga16 right. *



I've had 5th gear popout on my 92 se...It was a $800.00 fix for me..I posted it on b15sentra forums last year..You'd be surprised how many non se-r's have or had 5th gear popout.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

i have a 93 xe and have had the fifth gear popout for over a year. i just consider my car a 4 spd now


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

If you're inclined to fix it yourself, the courtesy link may prove useful:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/b13/oe_5th-gear.html


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Just don't use those part numbers though. Those are for the SR20 tranny. I'm sure they can get the same parts for the GA16 tranny though.


----------



## Jurgens (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a 1.6 16 valve 2005 Almera that keeps on popping out of 5th i have replaced the complete 5th with syncro's and selector hub 3 times already but every time after a few months it starts to do it again can anyone perhaps give some advise i am from South Africa


----------

